# O2 sensor fuse



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

ok so apparently I am having big trouble getting mixed signals (high and low) from my four 02 sensors. I unplugged the 02 senor fuse yesterday and the car seems to run smoother. I was wondering if you know any bad side effects of not having the fuse. I mean now that the fuse isn't there the computer can't read the 02 sensors right? and b/c of that will it now just rely on the air flow sensor?


----------

